# Solved: Navigation bar moves when browser window resized



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

hi,

Not really sure how to fix the navigation problem, when I resize the browser window in either firefox or IE the navigation bar moves to the right, see attachment.
The CSS is:
div#container {
width:728px; 
position:absolute; 
left:522px; 
margin:0 -379px; 
background:#000000; 
height:45px; 
top: 175px;
}

#wrapper {
background-color:#000000;
height:auto;
width:750px;
margin-right:auto;
margin-left:auto;
}

Thanks for any help


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It's most likely the absolute positioning. The navigation bar isn't moving, the rest of the page is. 

Peace...


----------

